# Low AMH, looking for IVF clinic in UK



## jillinparis (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello, 

I'm 44 years old and have been trying to get pregnant for nearly a year using home insemination.  I've had all of the possible tests done and the only test that is abnormal is my AMH.  It is .14 (normal being from 2 to 6.5).  For instance, my FSH is 8.5 and my tubes are not blocked.  The father has had a sperm test done and it appears to be satisfactory.

I've read on this site and elsewhere that some women have had the same problem but have had successful outcomes with in-vitro fertilization.

I'm an American living in France where it is illegal to have IVF at my age.  Therefore, I'm looking for a reputable clinic in the UK that is willing to accept a patient like me.  
In addition, I don't know how much this kind of procedure costs and would be grateful to have a general idea.

Any help, encouragement would be welcome and appreciated!

This is my first time posting here, so if I've made mistakes, please let me know!


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya Jill
welcome to the site it has a wealth of info for you to read up on.
Whilst I think it may be possible to conceive naturally at 44,Im sorry to say,
many many clinics in the UK will advise you not to try, or even turn you down for treatment as the success rates using your own eggs at 44 are soooo low, the chanc eof success is less than 1%    
I know as I have tried for help with treatment with my own eggs at 43/44.


You are nearly always advised to go straight for donor eggs, then your chances rise dramatically to 50% +
The cost of treatment is around £4000 - £6000 for a cycle of IVF or donor IVF.
The downside to donor IVF in the Uk is the fact the waiting lists are sooo long. So many older ladies go overseas to places like Spain and my clinic AVA Peter in St Petersburg, Russia, where they are much more liberal about age, the waiting lists are no existant or very short, and they are very fast and flexible with treatment.
In case you arent aware, the doctor told me the reason ladies over the age of 43/44 have difficulty conceiving is 'sticky eggs' as we get older, (but particularly dramatically over the age of 40), our eggs become 'sticky' and dont form or divide properly like they do when we are much younger, and the deterioration gets very bad over 45., resulting in poor fertilisation. So its a problem with egg quality rather than the mechanics of getting pregnant.


I hope this helps, and good luck on your journey  


Lily X


----------



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Jill,

I know this is a little while after your message so hope you see it!

If you want to use your own eggs try the Lister fertility clinic in London.  I am 43, have low AMH and am cycling there at the moment.  Success rates for women of 43-44 are about 5%, but increase to 15% if you can get to blasts.  I know they have treated women as old as 45 with their own eggs, but then you are looking of success of about 1%.  

Good luck xxx


----------

